# Anyone Missing Channels on Cox, Hampton Roads?



## namechamps (Dec 22, 2007)

First post and was very excited about HD Tivo until today.

Cable installer came today and installed both S cards.
Went pretty smooth. Strange thing was Tivo rebooted when he was testing channels (from test channel option in cable card menu).

After reboot the test channel option showed no channels. Thought maybe it would take a few seconds for the CC to establish a link.

Installer goes to "Watch Live TV" and the HD channels starting to appear.

Everything is working except the following channels:
727 : HGTV HD
731 : Discovery Channel HD (not to be confused with 744: HD Theater)
742 : TBS HD
759 : History Channel HD

*Anyone in Hampton Roads missing or confirm they have the above channels?*

The installer said some new channels are not "compatible" with Tivo but he also said Universal HD & A&EHD were two of the incompatible channels and they work.

I did a lot of research before buying and as far as I know SDV hasn't been rolled out to Hampton Roads yet.
I was under the assumption that other than SDV the Tivo can decode all channels. Right?

I mean I understand SDV but if Cox can just "take away" HD channels because they are "not compatible with Tivo" (not that I buy that excuse) then I likely should just return it right? This is likely just the tip of the iceberg and they will keep shortchanging Tivo customers until they kill it off (their goal anyways).

I am so sick of Cox. They have the worst prices and are so consumer-unfriendly. If the HD Tivo doesn't work out I swear I am going sat instead. Wish they would understand they can lose the $15/mo for HD DVR service or they can lose the entire pkg.

Frustrated in Chesapeake, VA. Help?


----------



## namechamps (Dec 22, 2007)

BTW looking at other posts I tried the following:
* Run the guided setup again.
* Restart HD Tivo.

Still no dice. All channels are available except the 4 listed above.

Would doing a complete reset do any good?
Will it reset the cable cards requiring another truck roll?


----------



## namechamps (Dec 22, 2007)

So nobody on the forum is in Hampton Roads area (Virginia Beach, Norfolk, Chesapeake, Hampton, Suffolk) on Cox network that can confirm is the above 4 channels should be available?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Nobody seems to want to talk to you here.

Check out this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374717&highlight=Hampton+Roads as well as the thread referenced in post #4.

There seems to be others with this problem in Hampton Roads.


----------



## 24k Kate (Mar 15, 2007)

Cox customer in Norfolk here. Short version: Those channels are not available to CC users. I greatly sympathize, as evidenced in my tale of woe.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

This has been discussed elsewhere, at length. I ran into this about a month ago - the situation appears to be that Cox will be rolling out SDV in 2008. Some of the older Tivo customers are still receiving those channels, but, any new cable-card customers do not receive them - Cox is not providing the channel map information to the cable cards - they would rather not give us something, just to take it away later. This has been confirmed by some Cox reps in tivocommunity & avsforum as well.

I returned my Tivo's because of this, figured that I'll wait until the dongle comes out, or, another solution rears it's head (which could be a new Tivo, or, Cox implementing Tivo on their DVR's).


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I've had the same thing happen to me, though I actually had them working since they were first introduced.

Last Friday, I noticed that neither of my CableCARDs were working (none of the digital channels were available and I wasn't getting the digital simulcast of the analog channels), so I pulled both CARDs and rebooted my TiVo. Once it had finished booting, it presented the CableCARD screen and I inserted the CARDs. After a few minutes, everything was working properly, except I couldn't get those four channels.

I just had a tech here and he found out through a couple calls that an email had been sent out that not everyone working for Cox had gotten or read (great for the CS people). It pretty much covered what tivowiz mentioned: The channel mapping being sent to the CableCARDs no longer includes the information for the HD versions of HGTV, Discovery, TBS, and History Channel. The data is still being sent for now, but it looks like it'll be moved to the SDV side once that is implemented sometime in 2008.

This makes me sad, as Discovery and History are my favorite channels, but I'm not giving up my CARDs or TiVo! I'll just wait until the two-way dongle is released and get that.

So be warned, Hampton Roads CableCARD users! If you have these channels, don't do anything that'll cause your CARDs to be re-paired or you'll lose them!


----------



## namechamps (Dec 22, 2007)

Krellion said:


> I've had the same thing happen to me, though I actually had them working since they were first introduced.
> 
> Last Friday, I noticed that neither of my CableCARDs were working (none of the digital channels were available and I wasn't getting the digital simulcast of the analog channels), so I pulled both CARDs and rebooted my TiVo. Once it had finished booting, it presented the CableCARD screen and I inserted the CARDs. After a few minutes, everything was working properly, except I couldn't get those four channels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

This just sucks (and I wonder illegal) on cox part. I understand that SDV is not compatible with CC and that isn't Cox part. But Cox blocking channels now because they "should" be going SDV at some point in 2008? So because I "could" lose it someday in Cox eyes it is better to lose it now. That is like breaking your kids toy because odds are eventually they will break it anyways.

So what if hypothetically say June 2008 the SDV Dongle is available for purchase but Cox hasn't moved the channels to SDV yet? The dongle won't do any good because the channels are not on SDV. Cox is "hiding" the channels so CC can't see them and essentially the channels (and customers) fall through the cracks.

The second Fios is available in my neighborhood (should be mid 2008 ironically) I am dumping Cox forever. I am so glad the FCC is forcing Cox to move ALL their STB (even ones rented to consumers by Cox) to cable card.


----------



## bcoxva (Feb 11, 2008)

Quick note: NONE of the Cox Cable techs (whom otherwise have been nice and helpful) that I have dealt with seem to know about the SDV issue. Also, I have 2 TiVo HDs, one of which USED to get the missing HD channels, but after getting new cable cards installed on the new 2nd TiVo HD, the channels went away on the that one without changing those cards.

Unfortunately I cannot get anyone on the backend to restore them on that TV. The biggest disappointment is that most of the technicians know little to nothing about the Cable Cards.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Just wanted to report back on this... as of a few days ago (may have been longer from some of the other Cox HR posts I've seen), I have all of the HD channels available to me using only CableCARDs!

It appears that Cox may have had a change of heart (or got enough complaints ) and decided to re-add the channels to the channel mapping. Hopefully they'll keep it like this until the tuning resolver add-on is released, if not longer.


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

When I dumped the Cox DVR and purchased a TiVo HD the technician that was setting up the multi cablecard told me that the card would only receive the HD channels up to Dec 2007 and that until Cox got a new batch of cablecards that was the way it is. I recently was crusing the HD channels (700 series in our area) I noticed that I had viewable HD channels for all that I am subscribed to. Now if Cox would just fix the CCI byte so the transfer/TTG would work properly I would be so happy.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Just goes to show that even the techs don't fully understand how the CableCARDs are supposed to work.

Which channels have the CCI byte set? I'd like to confirm them on mine.

Thanks.


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

The ABC affiliate, channel 13 is one. Can't recall the others but 13 is the main one we watch.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I just checked both 13 and 713 (HD version), both have the CCI byte set to 0x00.

Of course, since you're in VA Beach, the equipment at your head end may be configured differently or you could be getting your feed from a different location than I.

I suggest contacting Cox about the issue, as since that is a broadcast channel, they are not supposed to have any copy limitation per FCC regs.


----------



## FrancesTheMute (Sep 17, 2005)

dude, you live in Hampton Roads....why the bloody hell haven't you dumped the damn cable company and switched to FiOS?!?! I wish I still lived there, I'm stuck with TWC's crap.


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

FiOS is a disaster (based on someone I know and their experience). 

I have contacted COX and am awaiting their response. First line tech support does not understand this issue as it is not something they are trained in nor is it on their response script.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

FrancesTheMute said:


> dude, you live in Hampton Roads....why the bloody hell haven't you dumped the damn cable company and switched to FiOS?!?! I wish I still lived there, I'm stuck with TWC's crap.


Well, I'm in Hampton, and FiOS hasn't reached here yet. It's only available in Newport News, Norfolk, and Virginia Beach as far as I know.


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Krellion do me a favor. Check your channel 13 during prime time in the evening and see if your CCI Byte is 0x00 at that time. I checked tonight and "The Bachelor" in the 10 to 11 time slot was showing 0x02 which raises the copy protection flag. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I checked both 13 and 713 throughout the prime time schedule (once for each show) on Tuesday evening and the CCI always showed 0x00.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

If you have trouble with local channels on cable, just add antenna and get them Over The Air. You live in a lucky place, most people can't get all channels because they are in different directions, NOT HERE. Just point that antenna at Suffolk and enjoy all networks in HD!! Hey, anyone notice channel 3 in HD has audio twice as loud as everyone else, over the air? Wish they would meet standards.


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks Krellion, that narrows it down to a southside issue or my cablecards. Either way it gives me good information when arguing with Cox.


----------



## bcoxva (Feb 11, 2008)

I know this thread has been quiet for a while, but has anyone out there in HR with TiVo HD been able to get USA (718) or Sci-Fi (740) yet? These were added about a month ago I still cannot get them although I get all the other normal HD stations.

Since all the other HD stations have been functioning quite nicely for a while I am hesitant to call Cox and have them zap the Cable Cards, a bit wary of losing what I have. Figured I would find out first if anyone else has been able to get them yet.

Thanks...


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

bcoxva said:


> I know this thread has been quiet for a while, but has anyone out there in HR with TiVo HD been able to get USA (718) or Sci-Fi (740) yet? These were added about a month ago I still cannot get them although I get all the other normal HD stations.
> 
> Since all the other HD stations have been functioning quite nicely for a while I am hesitant to call Cox and have them zap the Cable Cards, a bit wary of losing what I have. Figured I would find out first if anyone else has been able to get them yet.
> 
> Thanks...


I know I get the USA 718 channel no problem, don't know about 740 but I can check next time at home.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I know that EngadgetHD has an article about the new channels (Bravo HD, Sci-fi HD, USA HD, and CNBC HD), but the AVSForum thread it links to mentioned that your area needs to have the EON upgrade in place to get those new channels (along with Lifetime HD, which was added earlier). This post in that thread gives a listing of the different HR areas and when they're due to have the EON update completed. As I'm in Hampton, it looks like I'll be stuck without them until the end of October.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

Krellion said:


> I know that EngadgetHD has an article about the new channels (Bravo HD, Sci-fi HD, USA HD, and CNBC HD), but the AVSForum thread it links to mentioned that your area needs to have the EON upgrade in place to get those new channels (along with Lifetime HD, which was added earlier). This post in that thread gives a listing of the different HR areas and when they're due to have the EON update completed. As I'm in Hampton, it looks like I'll be stuck without them until the end of October.


I think the dates on that thread are off a little now, I'm in James City County and received a letter from Cox in July saying they would be here the 1st week of August, then in August I received another letter indicating that the work had put off until further notice. Later ojn in the thread I think there is mention of moving some dates back to finish work in other areas that fell behind.
Funny thing, I have both a TivoHD with a cablecard, and, a Cox Tuner & Cox DVR (in the bedroom). When the new channels were rolled out I could get them on the Cox Tuner, but not on the DVR or TivoHD. About 2 weeks later, I lost access to them form the HD Tuner as well. I think they did some changes and now EON is required to get them. 
I'm wondering if the Tuning Resolver (or whatever its name is now), will be required to received these n the TivoHD?


----------



## bcoxva (Feb 11, 2008)

Just an update. I still do not get HD channels that came in the most recent major update (including 718 USAHD 740 SCIFIHD and a few others that I don't care so much about). However, I got a message that 702 was added and within a few days there it is. So obviously an update was done to get that one turned on.

So I don't know what is up I just know I do not get those select few channels still. Is this just a Williamsburg/JCC issue or a Cox HR issue?


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I recently called Cox about the newer channels that I have yet to get access to (USA HD, Sci-fi HD, etc.). I was told that the system upgrades required to get those channels haven't been done in my area (northern part of King St. in Hampton) yet and that I should get a notice on my door about the upgrade being done (due to the chance of service being lost for short periods) when the time comes.

I also asked the rep about SDV and was surprised that he knew what I was talking about!  He mentioned that while SDV is on the table for Hampton Roads, it is currently not being used. If anything, we shouldn't see it until sometime after February 2009 when all of their system upgrades will be complete and the DTV transition is done. I want to think that they'll have the tuning adapter (or whatever it's called) available by then. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Follow Who? (Jan 3, 2005)

bcoxva,

I'm in Virginia Beach and we have all of the HD channels. Over in a Cox/Hampton Roads thread at AVS, a Cox rep posted that they are currently finishing system upgrades in Williamsburg and Chesapeake. Once those are done you will have everything as well. They are not blocking any HD channels once your local infrastructure can handle them. These upgrades are referred to as ION upgrades and are not part of switched digital. From what I gather switched digital is still a bit down the road for us and the tuning adapter should be available before we need to worry about it.


----------



## bcoxva (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the updates. They were in my neighborhood doing a bunch of work in July so I assumed it was related but apparently not.

Now I just have to be patient, but it is a good sign that they knew what you were talking about with SDV.


----------



## IH8COXCABLE (Nov 23, 2008)

I too can not get all of the HD channels and those COX at COX have been less than helpful. I love my Tivo, but it really makes me angry that I can't get all of the HD channels, and it really ticks me off to hear those COX at COX claim that their HD if FREE.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

If you don't mind telling us which area of Hampton Roads you live in, we at least might be able to help you in some way. I also suggest reading the previous posts of this thread, as they could answer any questions about when you might get the new channels.

Of course, if you're just a troll, ignore everything I just said.


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

Need a favor. Could someone that is currently getting Cox digital through a Tivo HD check and see if they are getting channel 749?

I have been working with a Cox tech for a couple of weeks now and this still is unresolved. The tech also has a tivo and is not getting the channel.

All other channels, including the new ones are coming in fine.

If you reply, let me know which type of tivo you have (HD or earlier Series 3), whether you have 2 S Cards or 1 M Card and the city you reside in. I will forward this info to Cox.

Thanks for your time.

Jim


----------



## reggie3k (Aug 1, 2009)

I am sorry to bring up an older thread but I am thinking about going back to Tivo. I had a s1 Tivo for 5 years but switched to a Cox DVR almost 2 years ago.

Is anyone missing any HD channels? Is SDV being used in Hampton Roads specifically Virginia Beach??

Also, I called and spoke to a cox rep and was told Cox does not have M cards??

Thanks


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

reggie3k said:


> I am sorry to bring up an older thread but I am thinking about going back to Tivo. I had a s1 Tivo for 5 years but switched to a Cox DVR almost 2 years ago.
> 
> Is anyone missing any HD channels? Is SDV being used in Hampton Roads specifically Virginia Beach??
> 
> ...


Make the switch..I don't think you will regret it. I didn't (Had Tivo, went to Cox DVR, back to Tivo)

Unless something has changed, a year ago when I switched Cox had M cards but be aware if you use Tivo to Go or multi-room viewing the Motorola M card was copy protecting many recordings. I switched to 2 single cards and it works fine.

SDV, I don't know

We were experiencing massive tiling on Tivo HD/Series 3 in this area and everyone (Tivo, Cox, and end users) will pulling their hair out (at least I was) with this problem but Tivo finally identified and fixed the issue (thank you all you vocal FIOS users).


----------



## reggie3k (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks. I think the rep I spoke with did not know what he was talking about.

Do you receive all of your HD channels Cox offers?


----------



## 24k Kate (Mar 15, 2007)

reggie3k said:


> Thanks. I think the rep I spoke with did not know what he was talking about.
> 
> Do you receive all of your HD channels Cox offers?


We have an HD with one M card and an S3 with two M cards. At this time, we receive all the HD channels that I am supposed to. The only copy protected channels I personally have encountered seem to be TBS and Comedy Central. (We do not subscribe to any premiums.) For a time, we had bad tiling problems on both Tivos-particularly on SpeedHD- but those seem to have been resolved. FWIW, I live in Norfolk, the land of the Cox Monopoly. Unless of course, you are one of the lucky few in the (now) elite East Beach neighborhood.


----------



## reggie3k (Aug 1, 2009)

Funny story... fios has been available for a while now across the street (a few hundred feet away) where I live. Many of the houses around me in Kempsville Virginia Beach have fios except it's not available in the condos where I live. They completely skipped past the 100 or so of us...


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

24k Kate said:


> We have an HD with one M card and an S3 with two M cards. At this time, we receive all the HD channels that I am supposed to. The only copy protected channels I personally have encountered seem to be TBS and Comedy Central. (We do not subscribe to any premiums.) For a time, we had bad tiling problems on both Tivos-particularly on SpeedHD- but those seem to have been resolved. FWIW, I live in Norfolk, the land of the Cox Monopoly. Unless of course, you are one of the lucky few in the (now) elite East Beach neighborhood.


Hummm.....I don't know about the S3's as I have an HD but you say you have an S3 with TWO M cards. It is my understanding that the use is 1 M card as it is multi-stream and therefore handles 2 channels as once, or 2 S cards (single-stream) each handling their own channel. Never heard of using 2 M cards. That would give your 4 channel selections at once.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

tivocrazy said:


> Hummm.....I don't know about the S3's as I have an HD but you say you have an S3 with TWO M cards. It is my understanding that the use is 1 M card as it is multi-stream and therefore handles 2 channels as once, or 2 S cards (single-stream) each handling their own channel. Never heard of using 2 M cards. That would give your 4 channel selections at once.


M-Cards are supposed to allow up to five or six tuners to run off one Card.

Unless the device using the M-Card supports them, M-Cards revert to single-stream mode. The S3 has this limitation, hence the need for two Cards.


----------



## tivocrazy (Aug 19, 2003)

Krellion said:


> M-Cards are supposed to allow up to five or six tuners to run off one Card.
> 
> Unless the device using the M-Card supports them, M-Cards revert to single-stream mode. The S3 has this limitation, hence the need for two Cards.


I stand corrected. I guess if M cards were limited to 2 channels they would have called them D cards! Thanks for educating me.


----------

